# elderberry or water hemlock?



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Recently bought new home and was walking the property today. Found a stand of what appears to be elderberry, but I haven't actually ever harvested it before. Looked in 4 field guides and still can't be 100% sure. Found that Water Hemlock is supposed to be similar, except that it's one of the most deadly plants in America! So, now I just can't tell the difference. 

Sorry I'm a computer moron, so I can't post photos. 

Any further help in identifying what I have? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

sorry, will need pics


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

do a google image search. they are not much alike, elderberry will get 7 ft tall. however wild carrot, ( queen ann's lace) looks so much like hemlock many people can't tell the difference. I don't eat wild carrot much but show folks how to tell the difference now and then, best wishes, ray


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks folks. Figured out, it's neither It's Pokeweed. Ugh! Now I have to figure a way to kill it. It's a huge stand of it. Figures I wouldn't be lucky enough to have Elderberries.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Charly, Why kill it out? Pokeweed or poke salad(we say in Okla.) is very edible in a younger state. Next year when the new shoots come up, you can pick them and after proper cooking, they are great greens! And free! If you need a tutorial on how to prepare those greens, just pm me. Just make dang sure what you have IS pokeweed!


----------

